# Orlando Magic @ Denver Nuggets Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday December 6, 2004
Orlando Magic at Denver Nuggets, 9:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic (11-5) 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | D. Stevenson 












Denver Nuggets (9-7)
Coached by: Jeff Bzdelik  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































A. Miller | G. Buckner  | C. Anthony | K. Martin | M. Camby 

Key Reserves:






















E. Boykins | Nene | R. White 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards















Grant Hill vs. Carmelo Anthony


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

This is one of the easier games on this trip, and we need it. I'm not sure what to think about this one. Is a 4 game win streak too good to be true?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> This is one of the easier games on this trip, and we need it. I'm not sure what to think about this one. Is a 4 game win streak too good to be true?


Probably, but I'm gonna say we win this one anyway. 99-93 Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Denver's been playing well as of late after an awful start. Their success pretty much is determined by how Melo plays, and he's been inconsistent at best thus far this season. The Nuggets are 7-3 over their last 10 games, but showed they were vulnerable still when the Cavs dominated them on national TV a few days ago. I'm still going to say Denver pulls out a close one, Earl Boykins kills us with his energy off the bench, 101-98.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Game Preview: Orlando @ Denver 

*Nuggets Notes*: Denver is taking on the Magic in one last home game before they depart on an extensive road trip of their own that will end December 18 back in Central Florida. All of the Nuggets’ losses this year have all come against the NBA’s best teams (San Antonio, Cleveland, Seattle, etc…), and just like Orlando, Denver has taken care of business in the past couple weeks, winning seven of its last nine. The heart and soul of the Nuggets team lies with super-soph Carmelo Anthony, who leads the team with 19.8 points per game. Anthony put up some impressive numbers against Orlando last season is his first meetings with the Magic, pouring in 52 points and grabbing 18 rebounds in two contests. 

*Magic Notes*: The Magic are taking their Eastern-Conference-leading 11-5 record out west for the next 11 days and six games, covering more than 5,421 miles and taking on some of the NBA’s best in the process. After playing five of their last seven at home, it will be interesting to see how the Magic respond away from Orlando; but if their games of late are any indication (Orlando has won three in a row on the road after dropping three of its first four as the visiting team), then the squad is definitely bound for good things out west. Orlando hasn’t lost since the return of Cuttino Mobley, who has chipped in 20.3 points per game over those three outings, and the play of reserves Hedo Turkoglu and Jameer Nelson have been as strong as ever as of late. Kelvin Cato has also stepped up big in the last week with back-to-back double-doubles, displaying how versatile and deep the Magic really are this season. 

*Last Meeting*: Despite Carmelo Anthony’s 35 points, the Orlando Magic beat the Denver Nuggets 102-98 in Orlando on February 20, 2004. Tracy McGrady was ejected from the game at the half for kicking a ball into the stands, but the Magic outscored Denver 47-40 in the second half without their leading scorer. Juwan Howard stepped up in his absence, scoring 10 of his 16 points in the fourth quarter to lead Orlando to the victory. 

*All-Time Series*: The Magic lead the all-times series with Denver 22-9 and are 8-7 when playing in Denver. Orlando has won 13 of their last 14 match-ups with the Nuggets.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Grant Hill and Dwight Howard have big games tonight. Dwight is due after a couple of lackluster games.

Magic by 5 ot 6.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think Grant Hill and Dwight Howard have big games tonight. Dwight is due after a couple of lackluster games.
> 
> Magic by 5 ot 6.


It'll be hard for Dwight to break through again tonight with K-Mart, Camby and Nene up front. Not that it's impossible, Dwight's certainly capable, but he's been doing a lot with his athleticism so far this year and there's not a frontline in the league that's even close to as athletic as Denver's. Martin, Nene and Camby are all terrific athletes, and all run the floor well which could limit Howard's fast break point opportunities. 

Just some things to consider, I'd love for Howard to have a big game tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, a win tonight would be huge. We better hope Carmelo isn't on tonight, because if he's not playing well and not getting his teammates involved, we could easily win this one. I'd do whatever it takes defensively to frustrate him, whether it means double teaming him or whatever.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Alley-oop to Dwight, nice start for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How is that not a tech on Martin? You can't slap the backboard after a dunk, it's an automatic tech. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not a heck of a lot of defense being played either way, a lot of dunks, alley-oops and easy buckets both ways so far. Denver leads 26-21, K-Mart's playing very well for them, Melo is struggling mightily. Nice start for Howard, Hill and Mobley(except missing 3 free throws, what the hell?).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not too bad of a first quarter. Hopefully Johnny learned that Cato cannot guard Kenyon.

Boykins quickness should be outlawed. It is just unfair. There isn't anyone he can't go right around.

We just need to keep this one as close as possible then once Carmelo starts bricklaying in the 4th, we can sneak in and grab one.

Funny, all those who argued Melo is on the same level as Lebron... not even close. He doesn't do any of the little things.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ugh.. Orlando not gonna get the calls tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good Melo is back in. Time to make a run.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, the Nuggets are playing extremely well. This is the kind of team I thought I'd be watching all season long when I predicted them to win 50+ games this year. They're certainly capable of it, and they're showing it tonight. The Magic aren't playing that horribly, just making some stupid mistakes and not playing very good defense. Not to discount Denver, their offense is running like clockwork. We can't let this lead extend out too far before the half though if we want a chance.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Absolutely pathetic. Great start to the Western road trip. Now the Magic are just looking like crap, taking the first shot they see and handing the Nuggets two points every time down the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Okey dokey. Its a hyde night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

68 in the first half. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny needs to go in and throw some chairs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

hobojoe's not so bold prediction of the night: Steve Francis will get tossed at some point in the second half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How the hell does Mario Kasun manage 3 fouls and 3 turnovers in 5 minutes on the court? Damn he is horrible, I never thought I'd say this, but we could really use DeClercq right now. He needs to come back soon...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> hobojoe's not so bold prediction of the night: Steve Francis will get tossed at some point in the second half.


By who, Nene? Or Kenyon? :grinning:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> How the hell does Mario Kasun manage 3 fouls and 3 turnovers in 5 minutes on the court? Damn he is horrible, I never thought I'd say this, but we could really use DeClercq right now. He needs to come back soon...



I'd like to see us try some pick and rolls with Kasun. I know he can shoot. If we could actually get a few points out of him it would help.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kasun is awesome. If you ever need someone to foul the other team near the end of the game, he's your man.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight had a good first-half. 10 pts and 5 rebs. He's pretty much the only one. We really need Batman in this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see us try some pick and rolls with Kasun. I know he can shoot. If we could actually get a few points out of him it would help.


Anything positive out of him would help. But based on what I've seen and can pick up on his basketball IQ, I'm not sure he'd even know what a pick and roll was.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight had a good first-half. 10 pts and 5 rebs. He's pretty much the only one. We really need Batman in this game.


If we're still getting drilled at the end of 3, and I suspect we will be, we should let Dwight pad his stats all 4th quarter.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight had a good first-half. 10 pts and 5 rebs. He's pretty much the only one. We really need Batman in this game.


It'd help if hill wasn't in foul trouble also. He got a couple bull **** calls on him from the refs. That one on the lob to Melo and the one when Melo went baseline and Hill barely touched him and got called for the touch foul were both cheap.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic, the best rebounding team in the league statistically so far this year are getting killed on the boards, 24-16. Missing Battie and having Cato only in there for 16 minutes hurt.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Camby -- done for the night, bruised knee.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mini-comeback


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight Howard is such a violent dunker. He's going to break the backboard some day.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here we go! Nice outlet by Cato to Hill, and nice dish by Hill to Dwight for the jam. Lead cut to 15, come on this one's not done yet. 

14 points on the night for Howard, too bad he missed those two free throws, those could've been big. :sigh:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Camby -- done for the night, bruised knee.



That's good for us. All we need is for them to have another big man to there dispose. :sigh: We're already missing Battie. Could be a factor in the game.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Denver lead at 14. Not getting our way on the calls. We're heating up though you can tell. All we have to do is cool K-Mart down. He's scorching.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If it weren't for a couple stupid turnovers this quarter this could be pretty close.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cut the lead another 4-6 points before the end of the period and we have a chance to pull it out in the 4th.

Francis shaken up after the last play, he looks like he'll be alright, nothing serious I don't think. We need Mobley or Turkoglu to another three before the end of the period to give us some momentum.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Denver lead at 14. Not getting our way on the calls. We're heating up though you can tell. All we have to do is cool K-Mart down. He's scorching.


Yeah, that call on Cato was terrible. That is either a foul on Melo or a non-call.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If we had Battie instead of Kasun and if Hedo hit a couple shots we'd be right in this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

20 points for Dwight tonight, nice bounce-back game for him after a couple subpar ones....

HOW THE HELL IS THAT AN OFFENSIVE FOUL ON CATO?!? Cato gets mugged and is rolling on the ground in pain, yet it's an offensive foul?:upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Cato looks like he broke his ****ing wrist... but he seems okay. That was a flagrant.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

88-74 after 3.

Not looking good, but there's still a little bit of a chance. We're going to need Turkoglu to start hitting some long range shots and continued good play from Howard, but most importantly we're going to need to play good defense. Every possession is crucial at this point if the Magic want to win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Are they gonna call anything on Denver? That was the most obvious hook by Russell I have ever seen.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We keep hanging around in this one, but eventually we're going to have to make a run.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Are they gonna call anything on Denver? That was the most obvious hook by Russell I have ever seen.


Yeah, the officiated has been pretty poor in this one. Not an excuse for a loss, but it's been pretty bad for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoever says Kenyon Martin can't do anything but dunk needs to watch the footage from this game. He's been playing outstanding offensively despite good defense from Howard on him. His jumper's on, his hook shots been sinking and all night long he may have one or two dunks out of his 21 points.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What is with Mobley not being able to sink a free throw? And Hill even missing one...

Looks like there won't be a run tonight to pull this one out...:no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, I gotta agree with you hobojoe. Kasun stinks. He really hurt us tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Who got techs there? Melo and Francis, or just Melo? If it's Francis too, my not so bold prediction was right.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Who got techs there? Melo and Francis, or just Melo? If it's Francis too, my not so bold prediction was right.


Nope, just Melo.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

My Dwight prediction looking good.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Grant hobbling... on the OTHER ankle .


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

God damnit, take Hill out of the game Johnny. There's such a small chance we can win this one, and he's holding his ankle and limping. Don't risk anything.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Why is Stevie attacking the basket now. He should have been doing that from the start.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So when is DeClerq coming back? I don't want to see Kasun on the court ever again.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

115-112 Final, Magic lose.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004120607

23 Points(7-12 FG) 10 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 4 Steals for Dwight Howard. Great game from him, but unfortunately for him Kenyon Martin was just as good for the Nuggets. The guy who really killed the Magic tonight though was Andre Miller. Great all-around play from him all night long. That was beautiful form and elevation on that 3-pointer he made at the end of the game, too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> That was beautiful form and elevation on that 3-pointer he made at the end of the game, too.


:laugh: 

True. I think I almost saw his heels get off the court.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> So when is DeClerq coming back? I don't want to see Kasun on the court ever again.


Thank you, you've finally joined me on the good sign. You've seen the light; Kasun can not play the game of basketball well. Period, end of discussion. He's a detriment to the team when he's on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I really hope Cato isn't out for long. Our frontcourt is great, as long as it is Howard, Cato, and Battie sharing the minutes. If you throw Kasun in there getting big mins, then our frontcourt is crap.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

When Dwight gets more than 6 touches a game, he scores. I'm tired of hearing he has no offensive game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tough loss for the Magic, but only because I know they could've won had a few calls gone their way and had they played better in the first half. Can't say I didn't expect to lose this one though, the Magic just need to regroup and take the next two, because Utah's not playing very well with Kirilenko and Golden State sucks. Those two games are both must wins in my opinion.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Tough loss for the Magic, but only because I know they could've won had a few calls gone their way and had they played better in the first half. Can't say I didn't expect to lose this one though, the Magic just need to regroup and take the next two, because Utah's not playing very well with Kirilenko and Golden State sucks. Those two games are both must wins in my opinion.


It is tough because there were so many ways we could have won this game pretty easily. Francis, Hill and especialy Dwight were all pretty good. But Kasun was a huge negative and Brandon Hunter hurt us a couple times with bad plays as well. Add in Turkey Glue building a house tonight and a L is what you get.

Plus we missed a lot of free throws from guys who don't normally miss them.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The free throws hurt us, and really Dwight Howard was the only guy making a real effort to get to the line in first place. Like you said, Turkoglu was awful tonight and just kept chucking them up from long range and not taking it to the hole. Mobley had an extremely quiet second half after playing pretty well in the first.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Now this is a beautiful statline -

11 mins - 0 pts - 5 fouls - 4 turnovers - 2 rebounds

:laugh: 

Terrible. Bring back Steven Hunter.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight's now averaging more points per game than rebounds, which is the way it'll probably stay for the rest of the season at this point. I'm hoping Dwight can keep scoring like he did tonight, and finish averaging 13 or 14 points a night to go along with the 10 rebounds or so.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Now this is a beautiful statline -
> 
> 11 mins - 0 pts - 5 fouls - 4 turnovers - 2 rebounds
> ...


Hunter is playing really good for the suns right now. I wish we had him back. This was a tough game for me to watch. These are my two favorite teams.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Cato looks like he broke his ****ing wrist... but he seems okay. That was a flagrant.


check the replay again.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Not too bad of a first quarter. Hopefully Johnny learned that Cato cannot guard Kenyon.
> 
> Boykins quickness should be outlawed. It is just unfair. There isn't anyone he can't go right around.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

So, what was the point of bumping this old thread?


----------

